# Why wont it give me a password?



## SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 25, 2012)

I tries the dating thing but it would give me a password....

It juat said

Password:


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

You have to PM Nae-Kid.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

SURVIVALIST_RANGER said:


> I tries the dating thing but it would give me a password....
> 
> It juat said
> 
> Password:


sometimes trying the dating thing always feels like that


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

It's because nobody likes you. vract: :teehee:


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

The_Blob said:


> It's because nobody likes you. vract: :teehee:


Now that's some funny stuff !!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Not to mention that I am pretty sure there are no 14 year old girls in the single prepper section. SUPER_MEGA_POWER_RANGER_WANNABE is a teenager after all.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Not to mention that I am pretty sure there are no 14 year old girls in the single prepper section. SUPER_MEGA_POWER_RANGER_WANNABE is a teenager after all.


Roflmao... Maybe a smurf doll would be a good alternative for him...


----------

